# Sydney Weaver's Cubing Trick on Penn and Teller: Fool Us



## SirWaffle (Dec 8, 2021)

This summer I had the pleasure of being on the show Penn and Teller: Fool Us where I showed off an original cubing magic trick! Hope you all enjoy


----------



## Eli Apperson (Dec 8, 2021)

"Are you good at math"
Wow didn't see that one coming
In seriousness, that was an awesome trick!


----------



## SirWaffle (Dec 8, 2021)

CubableYT said:


> "Are you good at math"
> Wow didn't see that one coming
> In seriousness, that was an awesome trick!


Haha yeah! That is just a standard cuber question no doubt. But thank you!


----------



## kubesolver (Dec 8, 2021)

Really nice!
You represented cubing and yourself in a great light. The trick was very well executed! Nice presentation. Even if it's clear that the cube is merely a distraction. 
One nitpick I have is that high number of combinations is mind blowing for average listener but is not really a good indication of puzzle complexity. But I guess you're very well aware of that. 
Again. Thanks for performing and sharing! Solid skills and entertainment!


----------



## SirWaffle (Dec 9, 2021)

kubesolver said:


> Really nice!
> You represented cubing and yourself in a great light. The trick was very well executed! Nice presentation. Even if it's clear that the cube is merely a distraction.
> One nitpick I have is that high number of combinations is mind blowing for average listener but is not really a good indication of puzzle complexity. But I guess you're very well aware of that.
> Again. Thanks for performing and sharing! Solid skills and entertainment!


Thank you!

The telling of combinations was just for the performance, makes it sound more intense haha


----------



## PapaSmurf (Dec 9, 2021)

This was pretty cool. I'm not sure how you forced the card, but seeing as I know a lot more about cubing than magic, I'm pretty sure the cube doesn't have clairvoyance. Overall though, a great performance, well done!


----------



## SirWaffle (Dec 10, 2021)

PapaSmurf said:


> This was pretty cool. I'm not sure how you forced the card, but seeing as I know a lot more about cubing than magic, I'm pretty sure the cube doesn't have clairvoyance. Overall though, a great performance, well done!


idk the cube COULD be clairvoyant, it is controlling me to the point that I am unsure


----------



## Super High Thomas (Dec 13, 2021)

This actually came into my recommendations and I just ignored it thinking it's just another magic trick with cards.
Never thought it would be a speedcuber. Now am gonna go watch it.

Ps: I watch P&T Fool Us pretty frequently on yt


----------



## SirWaffle (Dec 14, 2021)

Super High Thomas said:


> This actually came into my recommendations and I just ignored it thinking it's just another magic trick with cards.
> Never thought it would be a speedcuber. Now am gonna go watch it.
> 
> Ps: I watch P&T Fool Us pretty frequently on yt


Hope you enjoyed it!


----------



## SpeedCubing RDJ (Dec 14, 2021)

Nice!


----------



## guelda (Dec 15, 2021)

I've watched the video on YT before seing this post and enjoyed it a lot!
Wonderful performance/act, congrats!


----------



## Super High Thomas (Dec 15, 2021)

SirWaffle said:


> Hope you enjoyed it!


The deck really did reveal the secret of the trick, idk but it was too obvious for me and so was for P&T.
Great trick tho, you now have the chance to show off your IQ as about 157 with 119 zeroes!


----------



## SirWaffle (Dec 18, 2021)

SpeedCubing RDJ said:


> Nice!



Thank you!


guelda said:


> I've watched the video on YT before seing this post and enjoyed it a lot!
> Wonderful performance/act, congrats!


Thanks! Glad you liked it!


Super High Thomas said:


> The deck really did reveal the secret of the trick, idk but it was too obvious for me and so was for P&T.
> Great trick tho, you now have the chance to show off your IQ as about 157 with 119 zeroes!


Well I'm just gonna have to go back next season and fool them haha. This was not my final form, my IQ can go higher!


----------



## SirWaffle (Dec 4, 2022)

It has been an entire year since this aired so I thought it would be fun to make a video answering some questions left in the comments. Should anyone have any questions not answered please feel free to reply to this post and I'll try to respond


----------

